# Lowryder#2 aerogarden



## GreenThumbs (Apr 25, 2007)

She is at 50 days now fully pollinated up and looking good. 
I have pulled some of the side branches down to let more light in the middle.
They are 2 125watt cfl's and i can get them as close as possible its only when the leaves touch they burn. There is loads of bud sites with big seed sacks cant wait to see how many i get and how much smokeable bud is left.From what i have read i could get 200+ seeds and nearly 14 grams left, it takes roughly 75 days for fully mature seeds in soil but i think i am a few days ahead of that maybe even a week. 
Should i flush when producing seeds or should i go all the way through?


----------



## Shiitake (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone smoked Lowryder 2? I heard the original Lowryder wasn't the best quality (but not terrible either), but supposedly Lowryder 2 is significantly better?

I was thinking of trying this strain, but so far have not been able to find anyone who can tell me whether or not they like it. *I'd love to hear your report on what the high from it is like, how potent it was, and how tall it wanted to grow! =)

*Also, what is that little tent thingie you've got it in and where did you get it?


----------



## reeffermadness (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pics greenthumbs...just out of curiosity what exact lights are you using and yea what is that tent thing? I like it!


----------



## spacemanps (Apr 25, 2007)

well taking it that lowryder 2 is a cross between lowryder and Santa Maria. And since Santa Maria is a highly resinous strain (indica i believe, correct me if im wrong) But i hear the bud development is much denser, yield is higher..... and the high is supposed to be real nice since it was crossed..


----------



## GreenThumbs (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys that tent thing is a 8ft wardrobe. i made a roof to lower it cause there was too much wasted space, i coated it in mylar the diamond type (not much difference in price) its falling down in the picture. There is a regular shower extractor fan sucking heat out in the roof . The duct at the bottom is unused now as i have moved it round after i took the hood off. Oh and 1 of the bulbs has blown in the aerogarden hood gutted cause i dont think they will ship new ones over here,nvm i can just buy a couple of blue light bulbs and swap them over.

As for the lights i dont know what else to tell you they are 125 watt each and are supposed to produce 17000 lumens each. 2700k spectrum.They cost me &#163;18 each and &#163;5 for the ceramic holder from local hydro shop, i made the reflectors at work and again coated them in mylar.

It has a very earthy smell much the same as the smoke reports i have read say that carries on through to the smoke.It is supposed to be low odour too and i must say it dont smell too much at all in fact it smelt more when it was growing.
Yield varies as does most strains it depends on how you grow and with what light but rumors have it that 2oz is not unheard of. obviously i am not going to get that with them lights and the fact she is seeding but next grow i cant wait. 
Problem is i only reckon 2 plants is the maximum i can cram in there. I have enjoyed watching her grow the plant is incredibly bushy so much different from your regular strains as you can see. Its got about 15 branches with roughly 4 nodes on each of them, so the buds arent going to be massive but there are many. Those of you with the ag will be able to guess the size i dont know exactly but i would say 15". I could have got her taller it wasnt until i raised the hood did she start growing taller, in the end i raised it right up to try to get more light to the leaves in the middle. Next time i will try to get them as tall as possible but not before lots of nodes appear.
20 odd days to go cant wait


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 25, 2007)

great close up photos, massive amount of trichomes, well done


----------



## GreenThumbs (Apr 26, 2007)

> well taking it that lowryder 2 is a cross between lowryder and Santa Maria. And since Santa Maria is a highly resinous strain (indica i believe, correct me if im wrong) But i hear the bud development is much denser, yield is higher..... and the high is supposed to be real nice since it was crossed..


Yep everything you said, haven't smoked it yet myself but look here for more info on most of all low grow strains. There is one or two smoke reports on there for the lowryder#2.


----------



## pohtyay (May 5, 2007)

Green... good job man... Looks great man! can't wait to get started!


----------



## Teknique70 (May 10, 2007)

WOwo that is nice! You have low ryder #2 seeds? You have to hook me up man. what you have there looks amazing....good job


Where are the hairs tho?

Peace
-Tek


----------



## Shiitake (May 10, 2007)

This site currently has Lowryder 2 in stock:

lowryder 2 autoflowering marijuana seeds

I've never ordered from them, so I can't vouch for them personally...but I had just stumbled across this site a couple days ago and thought I'd mention it because you seemed to want this strain. I'm thinking of ordering some myself, but have not decided for sure yet.


----------



## GSTATUS (May 10, 2007)

Great grow!
Im really interested in this strain and have been tryin to get some seeds


----------



## ineedbud2 (May 10, 2007)

GreenThumbs said:


> thanks guys that tent thing is a 8ft wardrobe. i made a roof to lower it cause there was too much wasted space, i coated it in mylar the diamond type (not much difference in price) its falling down in the picture. There is a regular shower extractor fan sucking heat out in the roof . The duct at the bottom is unused now as i have moved it round after i took the hood off. Oh and 1 of the bulbs has blown in the aerogarden hood gutted cause i dont think they will ship new ones over here,nvm i can just buy a couple of blue light bulbs and swap them over.
> 
> As for the lights i dont know what else to tell you they are 125 watt each and are supposed to produce 17000 lumens each. 2700k spectrum.They cost me £18 each and £5 for the ceramic holder from local hydro shop, i made the reflectors at work and again coated them in mylar.
> 
> ...


Are you sure those 125 watt CFL put off 17,000 lumens each? If that is correct where can I get some of those babies.


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 11, 2007)

first off no i am not sure about the lumens i think i got told wrong i done some searching and found their more like 8000 each so that would be near 16000 total in there, which isnt bad considering the space and mylar.
Tek love your work and finding of this it got me started and now i am in the process of some lst in a homemade system with some jack herer. 
i'm glad you brought up the no hairs there are a few white ones left in the middle after i pulled the sides down , the rest are brown(which is hardly any). I was wondering if this was something to do with her seeding if not must be the strain.


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 11, 2007)

i am now at 70 days from the seeds popping. I chopped some of the lower branches off that had some brown seeds showing and am now waiting for them to dry so i can pick off some bits to smoke and see what it has to offer(which i'm not classing as a full report due to her seeding).
So far i have pulled 30 ish brown seeds out and that was from about a quarter of what i chopped. So i'm gonna have loads and loads, if you get some and want to seed i would try to only pollinate the bottom.
I'm getting a proper microscope soon so i can check the trics but i think most of them are still clear at the moment.
i'll try to get some pics


----------



## GSTATUS (May 11, 2007)

sharing is caring


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 11, 2007)

oh their be shared about i just dont think i want to send oversees. if you want to pop over to my house and pick some up your more than welcome


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 11, 2007)

here's one. you can see on the left where i chopped her and i popped a few seeds back in some pods


----------



## GSTATUS (May 11, 2007)

Great job man....plant looks fuckin stunning
When did it start to bud?


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 11, 2007)

they stared showin sex after about 2 weeks the men first ladies second, and man how different the two look. this is my first grow and wasnt expecting the two to look so different


----------



## GSTATUS (May 11, 2007)

Well after you dry it let me know how much it weighs out too.....


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 11, 2007)

i'm looking i reckon at next to nothing left to smoke its all seed . the bit i chopped and pruned weighed 48g but like i said thats with seeds in.
Btw i put a airstone in the tank almost as long as the bottom an a good pump, now it looks like a spa bath. i definitely recommend everyone putting one in, the growth after was amazing.


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 16, 2007)

woohoo!! harvested yesterday at day 72 from seeds popping. This thing is a 18" bud bush.
I chopped it all up and left to dry i an cardboard box with newspaper in it i try to get a pic tomorrow. i haven't weighed it cause i have rubbish scales but it look like 2oz wet. Seeds a plenty i have took over 100 already and i havent even taken any out of what i harvested yesterday  
I put some more seeds in the aero and 4 out of 5 have popped in a week and have some more germinating in a paper towel which i giving to a mate, 3 of them have just cracked today.
I'll try and get pics but i also have a big bud and a jumping jack flash cutting in the aero . I have built myself a larger replica aerogarden that has 10litres in with 4 ,so far, 4" net pots that i will use to flower in.A 1200l/p/h water pump with a 4 way splitter to supply each pot,two large airstones for lovely o2 one of which i put near the pump as my friend from the local hydro store told me this was a good idea as it would pump o2 down through the roots aswell as them getting it from below. I went down my local hardware store and got them to cut a bit of mdf up to the size i wanted for my new room.I'm still gonna use the 2 red cfl's for flowering might not be great but it will do for me. I purchased a 125 watt cfl same as my other 2 but the blue style for my little cloning room with the aerogarden in.
Cant wait to see how my little babies do and looking forward to throwing any males away that i find this time (what a mess they left in my room all that pollen took me ages to bleach it all off).
I'm stoked i got 3 diff types of weed at the mo it means i wont get bored of the same stuff all the time
pics soon


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 17, 2007)




----------



## GSTATUS (May 17, 2007)

+ rep........


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 18, 2007)

Thanks gstatus any luck on your seeds yet?
I hope this gives ppl an insight as to what it might be like when they grow it and if they want seeds from it too.
Any questions or input feel free to post


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 18, 2007)

Are the males totally useless for a smoke? No thc at all? No buzz at all? It looks like my best AG plant is a male & I hate like hell to just trash it.
Is is only good for seeds?

Thanks, O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 19, 2007)

Apparently you can make hash out of them(do a search on here for more info) but for me they were just for seeds


----------



## Shiitake (May 19, 2007)

I think a really high THC male plant has about half the THC of an only "ok" female plant. Many males won't get you high at all, but some will. =)

If you make hash out of the males though, you probably won't get much quantity but the quality of what you do get will be much higher. After you get it dried, try smoking a little - and if you don't like it just make bubble hash out of it? =)


----------



## morp (May 19, 2007)

nice thread greenthumbs. i have 4 lr2s vegging at the moment, found a male today who im thinkin ill use for a bit of seeding myself. nice to see a real example!


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 19, 2007)

Shiitake i wonder how long you have to leave the males before harvesting, if you're gonna. The ones i got were all stalk and pods not many leaves on them at all just tall and poddy.
I wonder if yours morp will be different. Like to see some pics if you got em.
I done some research on here about possibly having an effect on how many females you get. I found that the two main ways to get males were high temps and too much red light. Considering my room was getting to 90f sometimes and i had both the red lights on all the way through, i think that might be why i got 4 males and 1 female. 
This time i come prepared, just blue light and trying desperately to keep the temp down, struggling a bit there dont really want to open the doors.


----------



## morp (May 19, 2007)

i have mine under 12hrs 400w hps with my other flowering female, and 6hrs under one 125w 6400k cfl and one 20w 2700k cfl.
they seem to be enjoying it, i thought the higher the wattage the better regardless of spectrum really. do you think itd be better for them to spend more time under the 125w blue cfl rather than the 400w red hps?

heres some pics of mine. the male i have already removed to my cfl area, forgot to get a pic of that im afraid!


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 19, 2007)

I haven't found any conclusive proof that leaving them on 18/6 is better than 12/12. Mine were on 18/6 almost all the way until i spoke to the hydro shop man and he convinced me to switch to 12/12.
Maybe you could leave 1 on 12/12 to see if it has a difference.
As for the lights definitely i agree more the merrier regardless of the spectrum.
They look really funny next to your normal one. Mine stayed that around that size for a long time , just got bushier.


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 19, 2007)

Found one
Lets play a game
Guess which one is the male??


----------



## morp (May 20, 2007)

cheers greenthumbs, thats good info. means i can leave them in with my other plant on 12/12 rather than having to put them in at 10 in the morning and take them out at 10 at night. was a bit of a drag tbh!

btw, 2 questions; 1, what is that aero unit youre using, and 2, have you grown lr2 for a sensi crop before without seeds? if so, what was your yield?

cheers man!


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 20, 2007)

Just finished pulling out the seeds and what was left weighed 20grams dried, its drying really quickly i guess cause there isnt much plant on each bit.
That aero unit is the aerogarden (google it). Aero is a bit of long shot it is more a heavy drip system but nice and contained all the same.
This is my first grow ever so i dont know what yield will be of a sensi one but it looks promising


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 23, 2007)

This is probably the last post on here unless ppl have any questions.
Smoke report:
Bearing in mind it is seeded you can still get a clue as to what it will be like. Despite it drying out quick (i just moistened it a little) its a smooth smoke and has quite a nice taste too, i hope this will get better next time(unseeded).Gets me stoned for sure, i am a everyday smoker so i can say that all those ppl out there who say it is like hemp and wont get you high obviously havent tried this yet.
I will post up on my next batch when they get going.
Cheers for your responses

Peace out.


----------



## Shiitake (May 23, 2007)

Thanks GreenThumbs, I really look forward to seeing your sensi grow log for this strain! =)

How much of the seeded buds (quantity wise) do you have to smoke to get high? lol How would you describe the quality of high this strain gives? =)


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 23, 2007)

I got a pretty good amount really but cant wait to see the buds full instead of just seed pods. The high creeps up on you quite uplifting but it doesnt really last that long (again hoping for improvements on the next one). Overall its got me wanting more so quite good i'd say


----------



## dr-green-thumb (May 24, 2007)

very nice! i am a beginner grower i just really started playing with few seeds my first plant turned out to be male and i was gutted all that hard work for nothing i am thinking of doing 8 of these LR2,s on a sea of green method how much do you get when cured and dryed per plant and would i get more doing to 2 bigbuds instead? thing is i got 6ft height restriction


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 24, 2007)

lol they only grow to 18" max (apparently) so the height restriction wont be a problem.
As i said before i got 20g dried after pulling out seeds (more really but i chopped some bits early for testing).
First grow only female so i dont know what you can expect all i can say is it should be more than 20g each.
When you say 2 buds instead of one i take it you mean topping. In my opinion i wouldn't bother as they are a quick life cycle plant so i would think the new growth produced from topping would not be fully mature. Only guessing though.All it needs is some major lst to get the light all the way through (cause they do get very bushy)


----------



## dr-green-thumb (May 26, 2007)

ok thanks i bear that in mind got order these seeds =)


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 26, 2007)

Yeah good luck with your grow man. I would like to see what other ppl make of them and also want too see what morp's 400w hps does to them. I had a good cfl light source but the hps should get you well over an oz of each one, poss 2.
Are you u.s drgreenthumb? if so maybe you could share with the others where you are going to get your seeds from.


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 26, 2007)

I'm smoking one now and it's doing the job well 
The smoke i have is not really buddy due to the seeds, but what was left is nice and sticky.
I got it in jars now and it gets tastier by the day.
If i were to pollinate again i would definitely do what i saw abudsmoker does and just pollinate the pistols on the stem. I got way too many seeds and way not enough smoke


----------



## ineedbud2 (May 26, 2007)

Green Thumb, did you say you got 20 grams from one plant on the aerogrden?


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 26, 2007)

yep. dried. after pulling seeds


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 27, 2007)

How many plants did you have in your AG? I,m down to one now that I pulled two that were males.
How long was your grow (how many days from plant to harvest?)

Thanks for the help, O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 28, 2007)

O2,
I was left with only one female also. After i pulled the last male out she just took over the room.
72 days from seeds popping to harvest
When i harvested i wanted to see lots of fat brown seeds and i was also checking the trics. The point i harvested the trics where 50/50 cloudy amber.
Again not sure how long she will go unseeded, maybe a little less.
I read this guy's post, on another site, who seeded one in soil. He said he harvested at day 75 but he thought his where way too early. He got lots of green seeds. I got hardly any , just a few around the top of the bud sites, and i harvested mine 3 days before him(gotta love hydro/aeroponics). 
Over 70 odd days i reckon i ended up about a week or even 2 ahead of hi.
Not sayingit flowered faster cause (i dont think you cant change that), but the veg time must have been reduced considerably. 
Apparently they take 7 1/2 flowering weeks.


----------



## dursky (May 28, 2007)

check out soulseeds.co.uk


----------



## morp (May 28, 2007)

hey greenthumbs, i ended up with just one girl too. will be at four weeks on wednesday. lots of hairy branches and a very hairy top. need to tie her down a little i think
i left her on 12/12 400w hps for a while as i was away for a few days and she seems to of stretched a bit so im whacking her on 18/6 again today. 12 hours 400w hps and 6 hours 145w cfls. 
ill let you know how she goes!


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 28, 2007)

dursky nice site some of those look tasty.
morp i dont know if you need to worry about the stretching. try tying her down and see if that works to get more light through , otherwise i would let her stretch. 
Do you think it was the light hours change or the fact that your hps would be further away?


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 28, 2007)

GreenThumbs,
Thanks for the info-I was beginning to think all the AG people had vanished.
I'm currently at 58 days. I actually germinated in the AG so that probably cost me about a week of time. I've been in the 12/12 stage for about 26 days. I'm using fox farm big grow, tiger bloom & big bloom. I 'm sort of varrying their use and using 1tsp to one gallon of distilled water. My unit was using about 5 cups of nutrients a day until I pulled the males which were my best plants. Now I'm using less than a cup a day. The female has stretched some & I have her tied town in two places. You can check my pics if you go back through my posts but I'll post a fresh one of my girl later today.
I don't understand what you mean about seeing seeds on your female. It was my understanding that you would not see seeds unless she was polinated. What did you mean?
I'd like to start a second grow in my AG. I certainly have the room. I haven't done that though as I would have to start the grow on 12/12 and I have no Idea how that would work. Any suggestions. Also can I insert a clone in there while the unit is on 12/12?

Thanks for your help. I hope you keep posting.

O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 28, 2007)

O2 she is pollinated dude you must read better it is clearly stated a few times in this thread.
I would like to see pics of yours , where you the one with the low aswell as another plant in your setup?
I am not experienced i'n growing or cloning so i couldnt comment really on them. But as a guess i would say it was a no no. You'd have to get another setup.
I have built myself another aerogarden mock up that i will use to flower in and i am using the ag for clones. Hopefully i got enough room in my box for a couple of small mothers in soil.


----------



## morp (May 28, 2007)

GreenThumbs said:


> morp i dont know if you need to worry about the stretching. try tying her down and see if that works to get more light through , otherwise i would let her stretch.
> Do you think it was the light hours change or the fact that your hps would be further away?


i think the stretch was due to both to be honest. the light hour change, and the fact that my hps is about 1.5' away from the top of the lr2. i cant bring it any closer because of my other, taller girl. 
hopefully the stretch is complete now, specially as she'll be getting 18/6 now. ill let you know whether the 18/6 makes much difference over the 12/12, or whether it was the hps distance that made the stretch. i hate stretch! 
anyways, i have a journal too which i havent updated in ages, the links at the bottom. ill get some new pics and info up this week so you can see the progress.


----------



## morp (May 28, 2007)

oh, and o2, you can grow straight from seed on 12/12 lighting, it will just produce less. check out this link for the home of the green chicken!

12/12 from Seed..Update. - skunk.co.uk | forums


----------



## burnin_one (May 28, 2007)

i am new to this but i been following your grow for a little while and hoping to do my best to dupicate it.yours looks awesomes hows the smoke powerful we only get crap where im from and i am tired of it.prices for finished product are insane in michigan so you see why any help would be great im using fox farm nutes and got little babys talk to ya later


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 28, 2007)

Sorry greenthumbs-missed your thread on polination. I read through all of the ag threads starting with Tek's. People just seem to quit writing though & I wind up on threads that I don't remember. 
Got it!! You polinated some lower branches of your female. I was hoping to do the same thing. After I moved my males outside we had some late frost. They look sad but I think they will make it. Any polination will be delayed. 
Here are the pics I said I would post.

Peace, O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 29, 2007)

burnin_one,
The smoke isnt the best i've had but i hope for improvements. You should start your own thread on your little babies.

O2, 
I let nature take it's cause and pollinated the whole thing. Next time if necessary i would self pollinate a few bits.
I dont know why the ag ppl stop talking maybe tek got bombarded with too many pm's all asking the same questions over and over again. Even though all they have to do is read what was already written.
Are you flowering with just the ag lights?
Adding any amount of red light will help increase your yield. The more light you give them the higher the yield.


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 29, 2007)

My plant really doesn't fill up the unit yet but I have three additional grow lights in addition to the AG light. I agree that more light is better in most cases.
Did you get a chance to look at my pics? What do you think?

Thanks, O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 30, 2007)

Yeah o2 looking good , your coming up to half way through flowering probably ,so they should fill out some more soon.
When you say extra grow lights, what are they exactly (watts,spectrum and bulbs)?
Start your own thread so you can keep us updated on your grow


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 30, 2007)

It looks a little sparse to me but I had so much in there until I had to pull the males.
I'll get the light information for you tomorrow. The lights are 40 watt grow lights, flourescent thats all I know until I check my paperwork tomorrow. I've been flowering for about five weeks. Do you think I have about another five weeks until harvest?
I've actually posted on this grow since day one. As someone who has never grown hydropohonically and esentially hasen't grown in over 20 years I was trying to get my information from more expereinced growers and not waste anyones time. If you look at the history of my posts you will see the chronological history of my grow.
It seems as if all the Aerogarden people I was following have vanished.
Hope you hang in there.

O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (May 31, 2007)

I'm hanging in for the foreseeable future
but the aerogarden i have is falling to bits . first a bulb went then the pump stopped working, so i had to add my own one
i thought you said you'd been flowering for 26 days my mistake.It possible looking at them that they could go another 5 weeks.
I hope they fiil out a lot more for you.What strain is it do you know?


----------



## o2tangoagn (May 31, 2007)

GreenThumbs,

I have been flowering for about 30 days after 30 dsays of VEG.

Seeds are Joey Weed--AK 47 F2 from The Hemp Depot.

My female was over nuted when young and was, by far, my sickliest plant. You should have seen the males I had to pull. I guess we will have to see what happens.

So far my AG has been bulletproof--no problems what so ever.

Peace, O2


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jun 2, 2007)

keep up the good work


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey mate,can i just say nice to see someone else does the name game thing in the sun if u know wat i mean.nice grow. bet it was a nightmare pickin all the seeds but fun! Lovely plant to!
MRbudsmoker


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jul 9, 2007)

Anything to brighten up a lunch time. I keep the smoking to strictly work time only


----------



## r32115 (Jul 10, 2007)

They are all girls!!!!! 
down to 5 plants


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jul 28, 2007)

*Hey man nice looking plant! I have just ordered 10 Lowryder#2 seeds! I can't wait! I hope mine turn out as well as yours! Good pics! You may want to get more light on top though if you can, it will benefit the yield tremendously! Peace. Dr GreenThumb*


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jul 28, 2007)

Cheers i got a new setup now. Got some 'normal' strain's (big bud, jack flash, heavy duty fruity)so had to build a flowering room.

I'll probably keep growing the lows aswell but trouble is i have to put them in 12/12 to get the red spec light. I think this gave me less of a yield. 

I may switch to hps someday but this setup provides all the bud i want to smoke until next harvest. Maybe when a bulb breaks or something. I dont have a problem with the buds from cfl's , my friend has a 400w hps and his bud is tighter and larger than mine but as far as taste and high i dont notice an incredible difference. I don't need anymore bud (i'm not greedy and i dont sell) so i stick with what i got for now.


----------



## r32115 (Jul 29, 2007)

all is bagseed 4th pic is Nickie the Fuckin lobster queen (from boston) we think white widow or NYC DIESEL, Delilah is the first obvious indica, Grace is third obvious sativa, as well as Nickie, clones are from Delilahx2, and Nickie


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 31, 2007)

gosh that lowryder looks so good. how many seeds did you end up getting?


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jul 31, 2007)

Too many i got bored of counting at 100. maybe over 200. Brown ones that is and plenty more greens.


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jul 31, 2007)

Gave a few seeds to a friend and one of them (male) grew to 2.5 - 3ft.
Interested to see what the others i have spread about turn out like.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 31, 2007)

HEY GREEN THUMB, how do you know when the seeds are mature enought to plant? my plants went hermie and i checked the seeds. all were imature or empty and wouldn't have sprouted if i had plantted them. did i not wait long enough? i cut the plants when the buds were ready.


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jul 31, 2007)

not sure with hermies. The one i had you could see the seeds popping out of their pods. Nice brownies. I had lots of unformed seeds too. The plant was so compct there wasn't enough light getting through.
Plant the brown ones


----------



## OZAK47 (Mar 12, 2009)

hey, i have two lowryder 2 growing and they are 13 days old and i have feed them w/ 20 20 20 on a day 10 and i spray some on the leafs, got burn a little and i stop, they are 2.5' tall not growing at all dont u think so, please help. they look health dark green , my temp. is 90d to 97d w/ lights on and lights off 80d. i order a duct fan 6' for outtake any ideas about fans for outtake veggin under a 400 MH from homedepot maybe the problem i just think they are not tall


----------



## no6969el (Mar 13, 2009)

im bout to pick up the aerogarden and ive read the huge one year thread..lol and after a few more ended here. I plan on using the lowryder seeds as well. I was looking on the LED grow lights here http://www.expresslightbulbs.com/grow-light-led-grow-plant-lights-c-132_148.htm I was wondering if they would be good to have around the aerogarden. If not using that webpage is there any lights you recomend? Thank you in advance.


----------

